# Quartet No. 1, Movement 4, Rondo



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Just a preliminary note that this is not intended to be the most beautiful work of music ever crafted. It's *simply an exercise* in writing in the style of Haydn and a strict study of different classical forms. This is a rough draft of the 4th movement, and there are quite a few issues to be dealt with. This isn't even the most current draft, but it's the only version I have saved on my home computer.

Listen.

Advice regarding structure, texture, general string writing, etc. is more than welcome and would be very helpful.

Hate speech and belittling remarks are welcomed as well but will be ignored unless they contain some grain of helpfulness.

Thank you!

The score will be made available once I get the most recent version on my home computer.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice music and piece. 

Though I'm not a huge fan of writing in the style of somebody else, though I can understand it in the context of a study. Truth is that early on I did compose some works that had the styles of others in mind, though for a good time now, those works are the least in my eyes. What I love and admire is personal style and taste, and then translating them into music, that is entirely personal and speaks of individuality. Some music, that no one but you could compose, now that's true art.

As to the technical difficulty of composing music like this, is not that high. Almost anyone who was exposed to some music education and has a gift of composition, can compose this piece.

So what are we left with?

Study.

But what is the purpose of this study?

Do you want to understand the composer better by composing music in his style?

What is benefit to the outside world to the listeners by listening to music that is written almost precisely in the style of another composer?

One composer that stands out naturally when discussing these things, is Mendelssohn, who wrote strictly classical music, but his music, though having major elements of the previous greats, was in fact totally Mendelssohn, and to achieve this individuality in the midst of strong association to other composers' style, is true talent.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

A fair assessment, I actually agree with pretty much all of your statements (truly, not sarcasm).

The benefit is not to the outside world yet, the benefit of this is to me. I think of these exercises as stocking up my compositional "tool box", so that when I do venture into the world of composition with my own clearly defined artistic style in mind, I will have the compositional tools at my disposal to be able to put what is in my head out on paper, exactly as I conceive it in my mind. As of yet, I don't have the technical ability to take what's in my mind and put it to paper, so as you have said, all I must do now is continue my study.

Thank you for your comments!


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

You're Welcome.

Here's one of those early 'study' works I composed some years back.

Rondo In D major


----------

